# Any ways to check the status of our file online?



## BlueOne (29 Jul 2009)

Hi,

I was wondering if there where any ways to check the status of our file online.

That would help a lot decrease the amount of calls made in the CFRC.


----------



## the 48th regulator (29 Jul 2009)

epass Canada is a very useful, and secure method.  I view my VAC application status, Taxes, and all sorts of other personal information.

Howver,

I have never tried with regards to the military, give it a whirl to see if it does show you your status;

http://canada.gc.ca/MGA-MDG/moreinfo.html

dileas

tess


----------



## Fishbone Jones (29 Jul 2009)

I guess maybe there may be through epass. It may only be for online apps though:


You have to sign on to epass - https://blrscr3.egs-seg.gc.ca/TruePassApp/TruePassFrameset.jsp?visibleFrameURL=https://blrscr3.egs-seg.gc.ca/lcf_app_server/lcf?epass= then go to the CF On Line Application Process - https://blrscr3.egs-seg.gc.ca/TruePassApp/TruePassFrameset.jsp?visibleFrameURL=https://blrscr3.egs-seg.gc.ca/lcf_app_server/lcf?epass=


----------



## Otis (30 Jul 2009)

epass will not work ... all of the Recruiting Files are on a completely separate, closed DND system and network. The only way to check on your file is to contact the CFRC.


----------



## j0hn_r1 (30 Jul 2009)

I was gonna say...

I applied on-line also, but shortly after applying (less than a week) I got a civilian job that payed fairly well. 

That was short lived, my supervisor was pissed I went home early on a pay-day Friday (while he was on vac.) when I was honestly sick - bad nausea and light-headedness, 1-time thing...

Anyway, went back into the CFRC 2 days later to see if my file was still active (60 days from entry) and the Sgt. said...

_*"Huh, funny. It was just de-activated today. But I can re-activate it right now and get you back on track."*_

I've gone thru some other "delays" (see my other posts) and know my application is underway, but have since tried to access it via Epass. It says...



> *Welcome to the Canadian Forces On-line Employment Application*
> 
> _Your access to the Canadian Forces Recruiting Online Employment Application has been disabled.
> For help please contact your nearest recruiting center or call us at 1-800-856-8488, TTY/TDD at 1-800-467-9877.
> You will be logged out in 1 minute._



So I take it once they have all your App-info, your access is no-longer required... 

Everyone is different and they have alot of App's to do the regular work on, let alone add all the info to a data-base for our viewing-pleasure. Not to mention the personal-info security needed...

 :2c:


----------

